# Bullet Casing Earrings- Who Makes Them?



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I remember seeing that someone on here makes women's earrings using spent bullet casing or something. 

I'm interested in checking out what you got. 

Thanks


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

Hopefully someone will pop up with some, but if they don't, I know McCoy's in Marianna has some pictured on their facebook page. Just saw them this week. 


Stephen


----------



## Capn Hook (Jan 9, 2012)

FUPAGUNT on Gulf coast gun forum


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Fupagunt! That's who it was. Thanks!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

deersniper270 said:


> Fupagunt! That's who it was. Thanks!


If ya get some drop us a picture so we can see how they look on you!!


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Spent rounds Designs. Look her up on facebook. Hope it helps. A friend of mine wears a lot of there stuff. Her name is Leigh Creelbaum. She is on there facebook and look at all the deer she and her husband have killed. Hope this helps.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> If ya get some drop us a picture so we can see how they look on you!!


Haha you can bet there ain't no holes in my ears lol. Its a Christmas present for my lady.

Thanks for the info guys. Fupagunt's design isn't what she wants. Ill check the other on facebook.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here I am. Please message me if you need anything or have any questions. Thank you!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well turns out Fupagunt could make what I was looking for! Should have them in my hands in a few days. I'll be sure to post up some pics so everyone can see them.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dropped em in the mail today I hope the lil lady likes em.. Thanks again!


----------

